# Initial, Subsequent, Sequela



## pedihc (Jul 10, 2015)

Just a quick question...if someone is seen at the ER for a broken bone and then they follow up at our office, would the visit with us be considered the initial visit or the subsequent visit according to ICD-10 diagnosis coding? 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## BenCrocker (Jul 10, 2015)

A = Active Treatment, D = subsequent, S = squela or after effects.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 10, 2015)

pedihc said:


> Just a quick question...if someone is seen at the ER for a broken bone and then they follow up at our office, would the visit with us be considered the initial visit or the subsequent visit according to ICD-10 diagnosis coding?
> Thank you for your time!





Check out the "Injury Extensions" section here:


http://library.ahima.org/xpedio/groups/public/documents/ahima/bok1_048533.hcsp?dDocName=bok1_048533


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 10, 2015)

If the fracture was treated in the ER and your provider is doing the follow up the you use the appropriate subsequent (D,E,F,G,H,J,K,M,N,P,Q,R) letter.  If the ER was unable to adequately treat the fracture and told the patient to see you soonest, then it is still initial (A,B,C)


----------

